# المنتديات الإدارية > اقتراحات التطوير >  اقتــــــــــراح

## دكتور سامح

[align=center]
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اقترح على الادارة انشاء منتدي جديد يختص بالصيغ القانونية لعرائض الدعاوى والعقود والطلبات القانونية . و كذلك انشاء منتدى أخر خاص بالحوار العام ، ومنتدى ثالث خاص بجرائم الانترنت والتشريغات المقررة لمواجهتها
1- منتدى الصيغ القانونية
2- منتدى الحوار العام
3- منتدى تشريعات وجرائم الانترنت
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
[/align]

----------


## mabroukkhiralla

*[mark=#66cc00] 
اقتراح رائع يادكتور سامح وانا منضم اليك فى هذا الاقتراح وان كنت اضيف اليه اقتراح بسيط وهو انشاء منتدى اخر للقصة فقط لعرض الابداعات الخاصة باعضاء المنتدى .
[/mark]*

----------

